# Help name new pups



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

We get to bring out little ones home in just about two weeks. 

For our girl we have it down to two name, Lady and Layla. She’s the runt of the litter and also the calmest. She’s so gentle and loves to be held and overall acts like a little lady. She doesn’t nibble and if she does it’s the softest thing. But we also like Layla, because it’s sweet just Lady, but also I feel like will be a good strong name for when she no longer a little puppy. I am open to more suggestions as well.

Our boy, he’s a a little bit of different story. When we visit him, it’s harder to put a name to him. He’s the biggest of the litter and is feisty. I can already tell he will acquire a little more attention and work. The land shark phase is already in full force with that one. We liked Spartacus, but felt it was too many syllables. I am open to any suggestions for a strong name. We don’t have any we are set on. 

I’ll include pics of both. The chunky one behind the fence is our boy. The one walkimg toward the camera is our little princess. She’s the only pup with both ears up at just a little over 5 weeks. Our boy has one up and the other is looking like it’s ready to spring up anytime. 


Disclaimer: I am fully aware of the challenges of raising littermates. This is a decision we did not take lightly. These dogs are my main priority and I wouldn’t have decided to take home two if it wasn’t something I knew I couldn’t handle. This has been a decision me and my husband have thought about for over a year. My work schedule allows me to spend 90% of my time at home to train and care for our little ones. And our fianances are in check. We are dedicated to this decision and have put in place the needed tools to succeed.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: they're so adorable! Yes, I agree with you that Lady or Layla for the pretty female. The feisity male looks like a Bruno to me.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Scholar for the male? Has a responsible, well-behaved and classy 'vibe'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like Draco for the boy, though it may be over-used these days. Frodo and Ender, I also like, though, if that is him, he looks more like a Pippin. 

I like Layla for the girl. You can always call her Lady if you like that better, as she grows. Lady Jane.


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

Stanley (and Stella) from A Streetcar Named Desire. Because, you know, greater conflict in the household :grin2:


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Mame said:


> Stanley (and Stella) from A Streetcar Named Desire. Because, you know, greater conflict in the household :grin2:



Me and the husband actually really like Stella. It’s between Stella and lady for our girl and King and Spartacus for our boy. I’m still not sold on Spartacus.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I like Stella & Dax


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

King seems like a very common name for GSDs, but maybe that isn't a big deal to you. It does suit them well. I agree that Spartacus is a bit long. You would probably call him "Spart".


----------



## Hkgarcia (Feb 18, 2018)

Spartan is close to Spartacus and a syllable shorter!


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

I heard/read somewhere that two syllable names are easiest for dogs...


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> King seems like a very common name for GSDs, but maybe that isn't a big deal to you. It does suit them well. I agree that Spartacus is a bit long. You would probably call him "Spart".


You’re right. King is a very common name I feel for a dog, even though my husband looked it up and it’s the 94th ranked dog name. We decided not to go with lady just because we feel like it’s not a strong enough name. So now we’re stuck between Stella and Layla. My has been stuck on Spartacus, but I still feel the names just a tad too long. Literally just one syllable too long. I’m not really sold on the name king either, I personally like Kato (Kay-toe). 

We should be visiting with the pups soon, so we’re going to try a couple different names with them. We may just end up waiting until they finally come home to finally decide what we name them.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

For male, I like the name "Archer" yes from the show "Archer" haha or..."Pauly D" from Jersey Shore *not serious*


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Nikka Khrystyne said:


> You’re right. King is a very common name I feel for a dog, even though my husband looked it up and it’s the 94th ranked dog name. We decided not to go with lady just because we feel like it’s not a strong enough name. So now we’re stuck between Stella and Layla. My has been stuck on Spartacus, but I still feel the names just a tad too long. Literally just one syllable too long. I’m not really sold on the name king either, I personally like Kato (Kay-toe).
> 
> We should be visiting with the pups soon, so we’re going to try a couple different names with them. We may just end up waiting until they finally come home to finally decide what we name them.


I was actually just saying yesterday that I like the name Kato. I prefer Layla, but the name Stella makes you think of a dog with a lot of personality. Either one is good!

I always have a list of names ready when I bring my puppy home, and so far I have never once used a name on my list! I'm not sure why, but it seems like none of them fit so I think of something new. It may become obvious to you which ones fit when you bring them home.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mame said:


> I heard/read somewhere that two syllable names are easiest for dogs...


Yes, but I was told years ago to never use S, X or Z as first letters because they were too soft. So most of my dogs names have started with S, X or Z. Lol. 
Yes I am just that stubborn!


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I like themed names if they're close in age (never had littermates)
Bonnie and Clyde?
Sif and Thor?
Ing and Woden?


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

I always consider what I have to yell out the backdoor at 7am. Totally cracks me up to think of you yelling "SPARTACUUUUS!"


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mame said:


> I always consider what I have to yell out the backdoor at 7am. Totally cracks me up to think of you yelling "SPARTACUUUUS!"


I once bought in a terrier at about 10 months old who I renamed Digger (hence my username).
He turned out to be the best dog I've ever had.


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

My husband is stuck on the name Spartacus because of who Spartacus was. He wants him to have a tough name... We both love Layla, so we are going with that for our girl. Our little lady Layla. 

What was the inspiration behind your pets names?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

My GSD puppy's official name was Black Forrest, after the Black Forest in Germany. We just called him Forrest though. My golden retriever's name is Brooklyn, after Brooklyn, NY. You'll have to ask my mom why she wanted to name her that though. I still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I once had a couple of cats named Isis and Osiris but yelling Isis out the back door nowadays might be not the best thing, lol
Too bad the name is ruined because I loved that combination


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Cronos maybe? Ares? Adonis? Trying to stick with the Spartacus theme, haha.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sloan - means warrior , Or Rolf means famous wolf !!!!!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mame said:


> I always consider what I have to yell out the backdoor at 7am. Totally cracks me up to think of you yelling "SPARTACUUUUS!"


Yes I hope I do not offend anyone saying this but I think names like that are kinda corny lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

My puppy is named after "Rollo" a Viking warrior who became the first ruler of Normandy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Knight, Atreyu, Gannicus, Bane, Lancelot, Crixus, Kratos


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Or something friendly sounding to ease people's mind? Maybe?


----------



## Iamtomisbehave (Mar 18, 2018)

We tend to go with older style English names. We have had a Kaylee, an Amelia, and a Caspian in the past. Currently we have a Vera, an Edith, and our new Shepherd puppy will be Zelda. All of them also have some sort of geeky connection as well. Kaylee and Vera are both references to the show Firefly. Amelia was a reference to Dr. Who. Caspian is from the Chronicles of Narnia. Zelda is from The Legend of Zelda series and Edith is from a game called "What remains of Edith Finch." 



I guess I have never felt any particular need to give dogs "impressive" sounding names. I try and pick rolls off my tongue when I say it out loud and something that does not seem too common, at least in my area. 

I have always liked the names Owen, Neville, Nolan, Everett, and Tristan for boys. We are pretty much a strictly girl household though!

Beth


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I always liked the name "oskar" - go by "oskie"


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Kratos is the name we have so far, instead of Spartacus. Still not sure if I’m in love with that name either... only 4 days till their home!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

It took me two weeks to come up with my brat's call name. I was waiting for him to show me who he was or something lame, I dunno. The husband shot down a lot of names because he was going to feel self conscious about shouting it aloud. Some of the very early culls are not fit to mention in polite forums but they had to do with things that are big and black and powerful.


----------



## MiikalLK (Jan 29, 2018)

Kratos seems like it doesn't roll off the tongue that easily. My oldest dogs littermate was named Zeus. I would pick something that's easy to say instead of focusing on the roman/greek vibe as many of those names are either too long or too easy to trip up on while saying(with the above exception). You could always go with something like Thoth, Thor, Loki, Bane, Jax, Huck, Timber, Thunder, Hades...our male dog's name is Grimm. It's tough to pick a name!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It always takes me quite some time to get used to the name of a new dog, like the two (name and pup) don't seem to fit at first. I loved naming him Griff before I actually took him home but only since last week do I feel he owns and belongs to the name.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wookie for the first then Chewee for the o


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I don't know about y'all but I always found it really weird when people ask complete strangers to help with the naming of their pets. The key word being "strangers." Naming your dog is a personal thing that should have some kind of meaning to it and so to ask someone you don't know with help in naming your dog? Just strange. Sorry, my own humble opinion.


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

liquar and lager


----------

